

GCD libdispatch w/Blocks support working on FreeBSD - pohl
http://lists.macosforge.org/pipermail/libdispatch-dev/2009-September/000059.html

======
camccann
For anyone else who wasn't previously familiar with the acronym, GCD stands
for Grand Central Dispatch:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Central_Dispatch>

------
neilc
More information on the GCD FreeBSD port is here:
[http://lists.macosforge.org/pipermail/libdispatch-
dev/2009-S...](http://lists.macosforge.org/pipermail/libdispatch-
dev/2009-September/000014.html)

------
mishmash
I wonder how much software is written just for FreeBSD or Mac OS X - i.e. how
much traction does this news provide for the GCD movement?

~~~
gonzo
jkh was the lead for the FreeBSD project before he went to Apple.

------
scythe
That was fast. I knew OS X and FreeBSD were very similar, but I didn't expect
to see GCD in FreeBSD until at least the end of the year.

